# can intj be liberal leftist sjw?



## Quantus (Mar 18, 2021)

tetrahedronX780 said:


> i mean being against racism and other discriminating things is a feeler thing to me and not thinking thing and feelers fits leftist sjw category and not thinkers?
> and being an anti sjw and a conservative is racist, homophobic and other discriminating things?
> so intj can't be leftist and liberal?


Being against racism is just about not being an asshole, also, even the most T person needs human interactions. We're all social, whether you want it or not, and we all have F functions too. Being racist or not caring about or being against it are all value judgements, so, F function judgements. Heck, even rejecting feeling is a value judgement from your F function.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

HAL said:


> This is just ridiculous.
> 
> Being against "racism and other discriminating things" is by far the most logical mindset, because it recognises natural equality without discriminating or holding illogical biases based on immutable characteristics like skin colour.
> 
> I can't believe this needs to be explained to some people.


Correct, logical is also the most moral in this case (and most cases when you get educated about them).

I’ve said this many times but the statistics are that education level does play a hand In political leaning, but MBTI type would not.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> I’ve said this many times but the statistics are that education level does play a hand In political leaning, but MBTI type would not.


I used to believe this, but a study showed that education doesn't actually determine political views, it's simply that liberals are more likely to seek higher education. The study actually found a slight movement toward the conservative side as a result of college education, but it was too slight to be statistically significant.

As for MBTI type, there's a study showing N types to be more liberal, but this chart shows that T types are more likely to be Republican and F types more likely to be Democrats, which is something those of us on the right have said all along:


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

xwsmithx said:


> I used to believe this, but a study showed that education doesn't actually determine political views, it's simply that liberals are more likely to seek higher education. The study actually found a slight movement toward the conservative side as a result of college education, but it was too slight to be statistically significant.
> 
> As for MBTI type, there's a study showing N types to be more liberal, but this chart shows that T types are more likely to be Republican and F types more likely to be Democrats, which is something those of us on the right have said all along:


I will check it out later and comment aftwr

How would they determine that more liberal leaning people seek higher education and not more educated people lean liberal?

But I think there have actually been a LOT of studies with education and party leaning.

I would more likely believe more conservative Si (hold on to what is) and more progressive Ne (future possibilities.). But we have all sorts of political views showing up everywhere in these forums, I will dig up some research later.


----------



## xwsmithx (Jan 17, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> I will check it out later and comment aftwr
> 
> How would they determine that more liberal leaning people seek higher education and not more educated people lean liberal?
> 
> ...


As I recall, they tested freshmen college students going in and then again as seniors graduating on their political beliefs.


----------

